# Crashing in several games PLEEEASE READ> I've Tried Many things...



## Preston Johnson (Jun 21, 2007)

Many Games Crash on my computer.
Its not heat because i opened up the side of my case and brought in an industrial cooling fan to keep it cool. I monitored Bios Temps, its running at about 63 degrees Celcius.

I have Anti-Virus and Anti-Spyware Protection
My Computer is defragged constantly.
I have re-installed all games.
I flashed my BIOS. it updated fine.
My Video Driver is up to date.
My Power-supply is 300W (the minimum for my nvidia 7600)

My Two Hypothesis:

1.)Does RAM cause crashing in games??? i have enough RAM (1Gig), but perhaps it went bad[burned out]????

2.)Could it be the fact that the Power-Supply meets Minimum requirements for my video card?????

Specs:
------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 6/20/2007, 23:05:51
Machine name: PRESTONCOMP
Operating System: Windows XP Home Edition (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 2 (2600.xpsp_sp2_gdr.070227-2254)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: MICRO-STAR INTERNATIONAL CO., LTD
System Model: KM400-8235
BIOS: Phoenix - AwardBIOS v6.00PG
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 1900+, MMX, 3DNow, ~1.6GHz
Memory: 1024MB RAM
Page File: 352MB used, 2109MB available
Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.2180 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
Display Tab 1: The file nv4_disp.dll is not digitally signed, which means that it has not been tested by Microsoft's Windows Hardware Quality Labs (WHQL). You may be able to get a WHQL logo'd driver from the hardware manufacturer.
Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
Music Tab: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.
Network Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (n/a)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: NVIDIA GeForce 7600 GS 
Manufacturer: NVIDIA
Chip type: GeForce 7600 GS
DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_02E1&SUBSYS_0380196E&REV_A2
Display Memory: 512.0 MB
Current Mode: 1024 x 768 (32 bit) (60Hz)
Monitor: Default Monitor
Monitor Max Res: 
Driver Name: nv4_disp.dll
Driver Version: 6.14.0010.9424 (English)
DDI Version: 9 (or higher)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 4/19/2007 13:26:00, 4543616 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: No
WHQL Date Stamp: None
VDD: n/a
Mini VDD: nv4_mini.sys
Mini VDD Date: 4/19/2007 13:26:00, 3988384 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B71E3E-41A1-11CF-0E5E-8A2303C2CB35}
Vendor ID: 0x10DE
Device ID: 0x02E1
SubSys ID: 0x0380196E
Revision ID: 0x00A2
Revision ID: 0x00A2
Registry: OK
DDraw Status: Enabled
D3D Status: Enabled
AGP Status: Enabled
DDraw Test Result: Not run
D3D7 Test Result: Not run
D3D8 Test Result: Not run
D3D9 Test Result: Not run

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
Description: Realtek AC97 Audio
Default Sound Playback: Yes
Default Voice Playback: Yes
Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3059&SUBSYS_73401462&REV_50
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 100
Type: WDM
Driver Name: ALCXWDM.SYS
Driver Version: 5.10.0000.6230 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
Date and Size: 5/25/2007 15:31:35, 4027840 bytes
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
HW Accel Level: Full
Cap Flags: 0xF5F
Min/Max Sample Rate: 8000, 192000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 26, 24
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 26, 24
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
Registry: OK
Sound Test Result: Not run

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
Description: Realtek AC97 Audio
Default Sound Capture: Yes
Default Voice Capture: Yes
Driver Name: ALCXWDM.SYS
Driver Version: 5.10.0000.6230 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Date and Size: 5/25/2007 15:31:35, 4027840 bytes
Cap Flags: 0x41
Format Flags: 0xFFF

-----------
DirectMusic
-----------
DLS Path: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\drivers\GM.DLS
DLS Version: 1.00.0016.0002
Acceleration: n/a
Ports: Microsoft Synthesizer, Software (Not Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal, Default Port
Realtek AC97 Audio, Software (Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal
Microsoft MIDI Mapper [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
Registry: OK
Test Result: Not run

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
Device Name: Mouse
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: Keyboard
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No
Registry: OK
--------------
System Devices
--------------
Name: WPN311 RangeMax(TM) Wireless PCI Adapter #2
Device ID: PCI\VEN_168C&DEV_0013&SUBSYS_5E001385&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&30
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\WPN311.sys, 3.03.0002.0401 (English), 1/27/2005 17:51:02, 400288 bytes

Name: VIA CPU to AGP Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_B198&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&61AAA01&0&08
Driver: n/a

Name: VIA Standard Host Bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3205&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&61AAA01&0&00
Driver: n/a

Name: VIA Standard PCI to ISA Bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3177&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&61AAA01&0&88
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\isapnp.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 13:58:02, 35840 bytes

------------------


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

yeh ul need a better PSU...i suggest at least 400w...get a decent make such as tagen...and umm...you can check your ram, thats always worth testing...download windows memory diagnostic to a floppy and boot off that...


----------



## xSoundWavex (Jun 20, 2007)

You should really check your ram. Also the PSU I have running on my system is 550watt PSU for my GT7800, yes a bit more powerful but I recommend more then minimum.

Which games are you running? Newer or Older?


----------



## Preston Johnson (Jun 21, 2007)

BlooChoo said:


> yeh ul need a better PSU...i suggest at least 400w...get a decent make such as tagen...and umm...you can check your ram, thats always worth testing...download windows memory diagnostic to a floppy and boot off that...


Im running both old and new games. Counter Strike: Source, Battlefield 1942, Battlefield 2, Call of Duty 2, Tomb Raider Anniversary, Red Orchestra.... (listen to this)---> With CS:S, it takes about a half-hour of game-play to freeze. with Tomb Raider, it takes about 5 minutes or less.

Is that a pretty good indicator the RAM is bad?


----------



## Preston Johnson (Jun 21, 2007)

BlooChoo said:


> yeh ul need a better PSU...i suggest at least 400w...get a decent make such as tagen...and umm...you can check your ram, thats always worth testing...download windows memory diagnostic to a floppy and boot off that...


ya, its a good idea to get my RAM tested... I need to buy a new cable for my floppy drive, just not sure where to find it. thanks.


----------



## Preston Johnson (Jun 21, 2007)

One more thing.... SHould i set the AGP Allotment in BIOS to higher or lower for better results??? (my card is 512 MB) right now the allotment is set at 128...


----------



## hat (Jun 21, 2007)

The AGP allotment really doesn't matter with a 512MB card. Edit: Isnt the 7600 a PCI-E card anyway? In that case, just sjut it off, heh.
AS for your problem, I suggest a new power supply, something like the Antec SmartPower 2.0 500W like I have, seen here:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817103937
It's modular, so you can use only what you need without 1000 wires scatterd everywhere.
That's my primary thought.

Secondly, it could be caused by bad RAM... though I would try the Power Supply first. If it does turn out to be bad RAM, you have a more futureproof power supply for an upgrade...


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

yes i agree...check the power supply first...get a new one..and while your at the PC shop get urself a floppy power cable download windows memory diag and then boot of that, itl tell you all the trouble, if any, with your ram.


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi,

I would use memtest to test your ram first... you can run it from boot from a cd drive or a floppy .... let it run a few hours.
Once you know it's not faulty ram move on to the other components.


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

yeh..tho i dont think even the advanced test take a few hours run it through about 10 times doing all the tests available...


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

You should also check your system requirements for those games.

For tomb raider anni:

Minimum System Requirements 
CPU speed greater than or equal to 2400 MHz 
DirectX version 4.09 or greater 
Physical memory greater than or equal to 1024 MB 
A video card greater than or equal to 64 MBmemory

I'm not to sure on amd but does that athlon XP +1900 meet them?

Also check this website:

http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/referrer/srtest as it will tell you if you have the proper system spec for the game you want to run.


----------



## Preston Johnson (Jun 21, 2007)

Thanks for the link... that is sooo useful.

Im gonna buy a new PSU, see, i t hink it prolly is my PSU because i have 2 CD Drives, 2 Hard Drives, a Wireless Card, and my Video Card, I used to have a sound card also installed, but i took it out cause it was creating conflicts. so.... with all of the components i have, i think i need a little extra juice. I'll go and pick one up, and also a floppy cable. I'll keep you guys updated. you are all soooooo o o o o o much help, and i thank you sincerely.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

It would be interesting to see what happens with a new PSU, because my understanding is that it would shut down and not freeze if it was a PSU problem.

Freezing could be from driver problems to RAM, to overheating (which was covered). Did you look in Event Viewer to see if there was any Error Logs?


----------



## Preston Johnson (Jun 21, 2007)

In the application section of the event viewer i found an error explaining why CS:S crashed.

"Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	Application Error
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	1000
Date: 6/19/2007
Time: 11:33:16 PM
User: N/A
Computer:	PRESTONCOMP
Description:
Faulting application hl2.exe, version 0.0.0.0, faulting module datacache.dll, version 0.0.0.0, fault address 0x0000b423.

Another Problem i haven't yet discussed, is that internet explorer crashes as well. it says:

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	Application Error
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	1000
Date: 6/19/2007
Time: 7:39:16 PM
User: N/A
Computer:	PRESTONCOMP
Description:
Faulting application iexplore.exe, version 6.0.2900.2180, faulting module mshtml.dll, version 6.0.2900.3132, fault address 0x0007f32a.


Other Random Application Errors:
Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	Application Error
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	1001
Date: 6/19/2007
Time: 8:22:16 PM
User: N/A
Computer:	PRESTONCOMP
Description:
Fault bucket 435834967.

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	McLogEvent
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	5022
Date: 6/18/2007
Time: 9:42:10 PM
User: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM
Computer:	PRESTONCOMP
Description:
The description for Event ID ( 5022 ) in Source ( McLogEvent ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: The DAT files failed or are missing., , 0.


I have several of these warning messages:

Event Type:	Warning
Event Source:	Userenv
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	1517
Date: 6/19/2007
Time: 3:42:58 PM
User: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM
Computer:	PRESTONCOMP
Description:
Windows saved user PRESTONCOMP\Preston registry while an application or service was still using the registry during log off. The memory used by the user's registry has not been freed. The registry will be unloaded when it is no longer in use. 

This is often caused by services running as a user account, try configuring the services to run in either the LocalService or NetworkService account.



Heres Errors out of the System:

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	Service Control Manager
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	7011
Date: 6/22/2007
Time: 10:29:26 PM
User: N/A
Computer:	PRESTONCOMP
Description:
Timeout (30000 milliseconds) waiting for a transaction response from the NVSvc service.

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	Dhcp
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	1000
Date: 6/22/2007
Time: 10:29:03 PM
User: N/A
Computer:	PRESTONCOMP
Description:
Your computer has lost the lease to its IP address 192.168.2.3 on the Network Card with network address 000FB587E62E.

The following warning happened right before the above error:

Event Type:	Warning
Event Source:	Dhcp
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	1003
Date: 6/22/2007
Time: 10:29:03 PM
User: N/A
Computer:	PRESTONCOMP
Description:
Your computer was not able to renew its address from the network (from the DHCP Server) for the Network Card with network address 000FB587E62E. The following error occurred: 
The semaphore timeout period has expired. . Your computer will continue to try and obtain an address on its own from the network address (DHCP) server.

More System Errors:

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	Service Control Manager
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	7000
Date: 6/22/2007
Time: 10:28:37 PM
User: N/A
Computer:	PRESTONCOMP
Description:
The Creative Service for CDROM Access service failed to start due to the following error: 
The system cannot find the file specified.

The above Three Problems are listed all throughout the log.(there are a bunch of them)


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

LOL what a load of problems .... you definitely don't have a virus or something?

As regards power I read an article the other day I think it was on xbit labs and they were doing a test regarding the psu and how much power etc a top spec pc was using.
Specs were something like:

E6700 c2d
2 8800gtx's sli
2 hdd
dvdrw
4gb ram 
card reader

Anyways the power consumption was way lower than everyone expected around the 500 w mark (they used amp meters etc to guage real power consumption), just a thought before you decide that power is your problem and waste the money and still have whatever problem it is you have.

How did the memtest go?


----------



## Preston Johnson (Jun 21, 2007)

I haven't had a chance to go to the store... But i think i can boot from a cd-rom.. so i'll try that here in a minute... but i wanted to put down an easier to read list of my errors, i think i missed one or 2 from above:

6/15/2007 11:27 PM	Dhcp	Your computer has lost the lease to its IP address 192.168.2.3 on the&#x000d;&#x000a;Network Card with network address 000FB587E62E.&#x000d;&#x000a;
6/16/2007 5:29 PM	Dhcp	Your computer has lost the lease to its IP address 192.168.2.3 on the&#x000d;&#x000a;Network Card with network address 000FB587E62E.&#x000d;&#x000a;
6/16/2007 5:37 PM	Dhcp	Your computer has lost the lease to its IP address 192.168.2.3 on the&#x000d;&#x000a;Network Card with network address 000FB587E62E.&#x000d;&#x000a;
6/16/2007 6:38 AM	Dhcp	Your computer has lost the lease to its IP address 192.168.2.3 on the&#x000d;&#x000a;Network Card with network address 000FB587E62E.&#x000d;&#x000a;
6/16/2007 6:38 AM	Dhcp	Your computer has lost the lease to its IP address 192.168.2.3 on the&#x000d;&#x000a;Network Card with network address 000FB587E62E.&#x000d;&#x000a;
6/16/2007 6:48 AM	Dhcp	Your computer has lost the lease to its IP address 192.168.2.3 on the&#x000d;&#x000a;Network Card with network address 000FB587E62E.&#x000d;&#x000a;
6/16/2007 6:48 AM	Dhcp	Your computer has lost the lease to its IP address 192.168.2.3 on the&#x000d;&#x000a;Network Card with network address 000FB587E62E.&#x000d;&#x000a;
6/16/2007 7:18 AM	Application Error	Faulting application iexplore.exe, version 6.0.2900.2180, faulting module unknown, version 0.0.0.0, fault address 0x0777e7e7.&#x000d;&#x000a;
6/16/2007 7:21 AM	Application Error	Faulting application iexplore.exe, version 6.0.2900.2180, faulting module unknown, version 0.0.0.0, fault address 0x07c9e763.&#x000d;&#x000a;
6/16/2007 7:22 AM	Application Hang	Hanging application IEXPLORE.EXE, version 6.0.2900.2180, hang module hungapp, version 0.0.0.0, hang address 0x00000000.&#x000d;&#x000a;
6/16/2007 7:35 AM	Application Error	Faulting application wlancfg5.exe, version 1.0.9.305, faulting module kernel32.dll, version 5.1.2600.3119, fault address 0x0000976f.&#x000d;&#x000a;
6/16/2007 8:35 AM	Application Error	Faulting application iexplore.exe, version 6.0.2900.2180, faulting module unknown, version 0.0.0.0, fault address 0x0013d817.&#x000d;&#x000a;
6/16/2007 8:35 AM	Application Error	Faulting application iexplore.exe, version 6.0.2900.2180, faulting module unknown, version 0.0.0.0, fault address 0x0013a2da.&#x000d;&#x000a;
6/16/2007 8:41 AM	Dhcp	Your computer has lost the lease to its IP address 192.168.2.3 on the&#x000d;&#x000a;Network Card with network address 000FB587E62E.&#x000d;&#x000a;
6/17/2007 8:05 PM	Application Error	Faulting application iexplore.exe, version 6.0.2900.2180, faulting module unknown, version 0.0.0.0, fault address 0x0013dbb2.&#x000d;&#x000a;
6/17/2007 8:08 PM	Dhcp	Your computer has lost the lease to its IP address 192.168.2.3 on the&#x000d;&#x000a;Network Card with network address 000FB587E62E.&#x000d;&#x000a;
6/17/2007 9:23 PM	Dhcp	Your computer has lost the lease to its IP address 192.168.2.3 on the&#x000d;&#x000a;Network Card with network address 000FB587E62E.&#x000d;&#x000a;
6/17/2007 9:23 PM	Dhcp	Your computer has lost the lease to its IP address 192.168.2.3 on the&#x000d;&#x000a;Network Card with network address 000FB587E62E.&#x000d;&#x000a;
6/17/2007 9:36 PM	Application Hang	Hanging application IEXPLORE.EXE, version 6.0.2900.2180, hang module hungapp, version 0.0.0.0, hang address 0x00000000.&#x000d;&#x000a;
6/17/2007 9:47 AM	Dhcp	Your computer has lost the lease to its IP address 192.168.2.3 on the&#x000d;&#x000a;Network Card with network address 000FB587E62E.&#x000d;&#x000a;
6/18/2007 3:22 PM	Application Hang	Hanging application explorer.exe, version 6.0.2900.2180, hang module hungapp, version 0.0.0.0, hang address 0x00000000.&#x000d;&#x000a;
6/18/2007 3:41 PM	Dhcp	Your computer has lost the lease to its IP address 192.168.2.3 on the&#x000d;&#x000a;Network Card with network address 000FB587E62E.&#x000d;&#x000a;
6/18/2007 3:41 PM	Dhcp	Your computer has lost the lease to its IP address 192.168.2.3 on the&#x000d;&#x000a;Network Card with network address 000FB587E62E.&#x000d;&#x000a;
6/18/2007 3:59 PM	Application Error	Faulting application iexplore.exe, version 6.0.2900.2180, faulting module unknown, version 0.0.0.0, fault address 0x00139ee5.&#x000d;&#x000a;
6/18/2007 4:00 PM	Application Error	Faulting application iexplore.exe, version 6.0.2900.2180, faulting module unknown, version 0.0.0.0, fault address 0x0013d7cf.&#x000d;&#x000a;
6/18/2007 4:07 PM	Dhcp	Your computer has lost the lease to its IP address 192.168.2.3 on the&#x000d;&#x000a;Network Card with network address 000FB587E62E.&#x000d;&#x000a;
6/18/2007 4:09 PM	Application Error	Faulting application iexplore.exe, version 6.0.2900.2180, faulting module unknown, version 0.0.0.0, fault address 0x0013e0db.&#x000d;&#x000a;
6/18/2007 5:54 PM	Application Error	Faulting application iexplore.exe, version 6.0.2900.2180, faulting module unknown, version 0.0.0.0, fault address 0x0013e737.&#x000d;&#x000a;
6/18/2007 6:08 PM	Dhcp	Your computer has lost the lease to its IP address 192.168.2.3 on the&#x000d;&#x000a;Network Card with network address 000FB587E62E.&#x000d;&#x000a;
6/18/2007 6:52 PM	Dhcp	Your computer has lost the lease to its IP address 192.168.2.3 on the&#x000d;&#x000a;Network Card with network address 000FB587E62E.&#x000d;&#x000a;
6/18/2007 6:52 PM	Dhcp	Your computer has lost the lease to its IP address 192.168.2.3 on the&#x000d;&#x000a;Network Card with network address 000FB587E62E.&#x000d;&#x000a;
6/18/2007 8:01 PM	Application Error	Faulting application iexplore.exe, version 6.0.2900.2180, faulting module unknown, version 0.0.0.0, fault address 0x0013d36b.&#x000d;&#x000a;
6/18/2007 9:37 PM	Dhcp	Your computer has lost the lease to its IP address 192.168.2.3 on the&#x000d;&#x000a;Network Card with network address 000FB587E62E.&#x000d;&#x000a;
6/18/2007 9:37 PM	Dhcp	Your computer has lost the lease to its IP address 192.168.2.3 on the&#x000d;&#x000a;Network Card with network address 000FB587E62E.&#x000d;&#x000a;
6/18/2007 9:42 PM	Dhcp	Your computer has lost the lease to its IP address 192.168.2.3 on the&#x000d;&#x000a;Network Card with network address 000FB587E62E.&#x000d;&#x000a;
6/18/2007 9:42 PM	Dhcp	Your computer has lost the lease to its IP address 192.168.2.3 on the&#x000d;&#x000a;Network Card with network address 000FB587E62E.&#x000d;&#x000a;
6/19/2007 10:16 PM	Dhcp	Your computer has lost the lease to its IP address 192.168.2.3 on the&#x000d;&#x000a;Network Card with network address 000FB587E62E.&#x000d;&#x000a;
6/19/2007 10:52 PM	Dhcp	Your computer has lost the lease to its IP address 192.168.2.3 on the&#x000d;&#x000a;Network Card with network address 000FB587E62E.&#x000d;&#x000a;
6/19/2007 11:33 PM	Application Error	Faulting application hl2.exe, version 0.0.0.0, faulting module datacache.dll, version 0.0.0.0, fault address 0x0000b423.&#x000d;&#x000a;
6/19/2007 2:27 PM	Dhcp	Your computer has lost the lease to its IP address 192.168.2.3 on the&#x000d;&#x000a;Network Card with network address 000FB587E62E.&#x000d;&#x000a;
6/19/2007 3:44 PM	Dhcp	Your computer has lost the lease to its IP address 192.168.2.3 on the&#x000d;&#x000a;Network Card with network address 000FB587E62E.&#x000d;&#x000a;
6/19/2007 4:50 PM	Dhcp	Your computer has lost the lease to its IP address 192.168.2.3 on the&#x000d;&#x000a;Network Card with network address 000FB587E62E.&#x000d;&#x000a;
6/19/2007 4:51 PM	Dhcp	Your computer has lost the lease to its IP address 192.168.2.3 on the&#x000d;&#x000a;Network Card with network address 000FB587E62E.&#x000d;&#x000a;
6/19/2007 5:00 PM	Dhcp	Your computer has lost the lease to its IP address 192.168.2.3 on the&#x000d;&#x000a;Network Card with network address 000FB587E62E.&#x000d;&#x000a;
6/19/2007 5:13 PM	Application Error	Faulting application hl2.exe, version 0.0.0.0, faulting module datacache.dll, version 0.0.0.0, fault address 0x0000b423.&#x000d;&#x000a;
6/19/2007 5:13 PM	Application Error	Fault bucket 435834967.&#x000d;&#x000a;
6/19/2007 5:35 PM	Application Error	Faulting application hl2.exe, version 0.0.0.0, faulting module datacache.dll, version 0.0.0.0, fault address 0x0000b423.&#x000d;&#x000a;
6/19/2007 6:50 AM	Dhcp	Your computer has lost the lease to its IP address 192.168.2.3 on the&#x000d;&#x000a;Network Card with network address 000FB587E62E.&#x000d;&#x000a;
6/19/2007 7:18 PM	Application Error	Faulting application hl2.exe, version 0.0.0.0, faulting module datacache.dll, version 0.0.0.0, fault address 0x0000b423.&#x000d;&#x000a;
6/19/2007 7:32 PM	Application Error	Faulting application iexplore.exe, version 6.0.2900.2180, faulting module unknown, version 0.0.0.0, fault address 0x06c3a5e6.&#x000d;&#x000a;
6/19/2007 7:39 PM	Application Error	Faulting application iexplore.exe, version 6.0.2900.2180, faulting module mshtml.dll, version 6.0.2900.3132, fault address 0x0007f32a.&#x000d;&#x000a;
6/19/2007 8:20 PM	Application Error	Faulting application hl2.exe, version 0.0.0.0, faulting module datacache.dll, version 0.0.0.0, fault address 0x0000b423.&#x000d;&#x000a;
6/19/2007 8:22 PM	Application Error	Fault bucket 435834967.&#x000d;&#x000a;
6/19/2007 9:05 PM	Dhcp	Your computer has lost the lease to its IP address 192.168.2.3 on the&#x000d;&#x000a;Network Card with network address 000FB587E62E.&#x000d;&#x000a;
6/20/2007 10:22 PM	Dhcp	Your computer has lost the lease to its IP address 192.168.2.3 on the&#x000d;&#x000a;Network Card with network address 000FB587E62E.&#x000d;&#x000a;
6/20/2007 10:22 PM	Dhcp	Your computer has lost the lease to its IP address 192.168.2.3 on the&#x000d;&#x000a;Network Card with network address 000FB587E62E.&#x000d;&#x000a;
6/20/2007 2:53 PM	Dhcp	Your computer has lost the lease to its IP address 192.168.2.3 on the&#x000d;&#x000a;Network Card with network address 000FB587E62E.&#x000d;&#x000a;
6/20/2007 2:53 PM	Dhcp	Your computer has lost the lease to its IP address 192.168.2.3 on the&#x000d;&#x000a;Network Card with network address 000FB587E62E.&#x000d;&#x000a;
6/20/2007 3:13 PM	Dhcp	Your computer has lost the lease to its IP address 192.168.2.3 on the&#x000d;&#x000a;Network Card with network address 000FB587E62E.&#x000d;&#x000a;
6/20/2007 3:13 PM	Dhcp	Your computer has lost the lease to its IP address 192.168.2.3 on the&#x000d;&#x000a;Network Card with network address 000FB587E62E.&#x000d;&#x000a;
6/20/2007 6:00 PM	Dhcp	Your computer has lost the lease to its IP address 192.168.2.3 on the&#x000d;&#x000a;Network Card with network address 000FB587E62E.&#x000d;&#x000a;
6/20/2007 6:00 PM	Dhcp	Your computer has lost the lease to its IP address 192.168.2.3 on the&#x000d;&#x000a;Network Card with network address 000FB587E62E.&#x000d;&#x000a;
6/20/2007 7:33 AM	Dhcp	Your computer has lost the lease to its IP address 192.168.2.3 on the&#x000d;&#x000a;Network Card with network address 000FB587E62E.&#x000d;&#x000a;
6/21/2007 3:00 PM	Dhcp	Your computer has lost the lease to its IP address 192.168.2.3 on the&#x000d;&#x000a;Network Card with network address 000FB587E62E.&#x000d;&#x000a;
6/22/2007 10:29 PM	Dhcp	Your computer has lost the lease to its IP address 192.168.2.3 on the&#x000d;&#x000a;Network Card with network address 000FB587E62E.&#x000d;&#x000a;
6/22/2007 8:51 AM	Dhcp	Your computer has lost the lease to its IP address 192.168.2.3 on the&#x000d;&#x000a;Network Card with network address 000FB587E62E.&#x000d;&#x000a;


----------



## Preston Johnson (Jun 21, 2007)

i wanna know what it means when CS:S crashes at datacahe.dll


----------



## Billdozer (Jun 20, 2007)

Alot of todays games are starting to require at least 2 gig ram and most of the info on the games requirements is at a min. level. Especially if your going online to to play some heavy competition and you don't want to be pwned.Stay above the min. also for future upgrades. Remember when you walk out of the store your system is already ancient.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

sounds like your NIC is having an issue


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

yeh..that is alot of problems...its seems you have a few missing dlls and a few registry problems...it might be worth downloading and running Ccleaner to fix the issues....


----------



## Preston Johnson (Jun 21, 2007)

I downloaded ccleaner. absolutely love that program..... didn't fix the problem. i went to Steam support, so far... although very helpful, the problem is not fixed. (turned off backround apps/ turned down settings in games/ uninstalled virus software/ I FINALLY TESTED MY RAM! I TESTED IT FOR 7 HOURS! its fine./ I completely formatted my harddrive, and reinstalled all my programs, and redownloaded and installed my video card, re-installed motherboard drivers.

SUSPICIONS OF PROBLEMS WITH MY COMP:

Bad NIC
Minimal Power Supply may be causing problems.
Heat Problems (my system temp runs between 57 and 64 degrees.)
It may be steams fault (bug)


----------



## Blob493 (Jul 4, 2007)

yeh you might need A bigger PSU and most games like CS:S require at least 1.5gb+ and also you could have a dodgy graphics card like i did. When i had a dodgy graphics cards evrytime i went on the internet then went back into the game it would the screen would go all red and i would have to restart my computer.


My 2cents


----------



## Preston Johnson (Jun 21, 2007)

I downloaded ccleaner. absolutely love that program..... didn't fix the problem. i went to Steam support, so far... although very helpful, the problem is not fixed. (turned off backround apps/ turned down settings in games/ uninstalled virus software/ I FINALLY TESTED MY RAM! I TESTED IT FOR 7 HOURS! its fine./ I completely formatted my harddrive, and reinstalled all my programs, and redownloaded and installed my video card, re-installed motherboard drivers.

SUSPICIONS OF PROBLEMS WITH MY COMP:

Bad NIC
Minimal Power Supply may be causing problems.
Heat Problems (my system temp runs between 57 and 64 degrees.)
It may be steams fault (bug)

I also get this error sometimes when closing IE:
The instruction "at 0x7e1f9af3" referenced memory at "0x7dc48950". The memory could not be "read" Click on OK to terminate the program


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

It's possible that the PSU is causing problems, but usually they would just shout down.

I think you should first look at why you are having issues with the NIC.


----------



## Preston Johnson (Jun 21, 2007)

I figured it out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

All i did was update Internet Explorer from 6 to 7!!!!!!!!!!!!

WEEEEEEEWWWWWWW!


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

ha...wow...wot an odd fix to the problem...so...IE 6 was making your games crash???


----------

